# 16/17 Wrap... 17/18 Goals



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Keeping up the tradition! @neni @mystery2many
If you posted in last years thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/207929-wrap-16-17-season-goals.html

16/17 Wrap...
Everything I wanted it to be! More and less. 
Wanted 50 days and got just over 30. 11 in 'real' terrain so that's a plus. Not going to blame it on the rain, but it sure didn't help. Still not giving myself any quarter on this one... 
Progression definitely happened though. Things I was planning to work on, and other stuff. 
Learnt to ride glades, learnt I really like riding glades, got to ride some of the best!
Experiences? BIG checkmark for sure. All time!

17/18 Goals
1) Budget, plan, and network (better). Setting the goal at a week-long somewhere good per month (or better). Local days in between. Share more all time good times with new friends and old!
2) Yoga. Flexibility. Strength. Off season conditioning. 
3) Progress all technical aspects of my riding. Target comfort with airs/ landings and associated trickery. Take these out and about on the mountain.
4) Have fun!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This year I rode a bunch of powder.

Next year I want to ride more.

Seasons not done yet though....


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

16/17 Wrap:
Went snowboarding for the first time. Got to go a total of two times. Once in Wisconsin where I fell a lot. Once in Vermont/Boston where I fell a little less.
Bought myself a Lago Double Barrel, Burton Ruler Wides, Rome Katana bindings, Smith IO7 goggles, and Smith Variance helmet.

17/18 goals:
Snowboard at least 10 times.
Learn how to properly turn and link turns and not just bomb straight down the mountain
Don't break any bones


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

16/17 review
Rode for a week each at two of the remaining four North American resorts on my bucket list - Jackson Hole and Mammoth Mountain.
Got in about 30 days of riding (weekend warrior here).
Taught 7 lessons with my snow club.
Served as member of my snow club's charters committee for second year in a row.

17/18 plans
Possibly take CASI Level 3 instructor course and work toward exams.
Serve on snow club's Board of Directors as Director of Charters. Election night is this Thursday - fingers crossed!
Get in my usual allotment of weekend warrior days riding here in Ontario and fulfill snowboard teaching obligation with the snow club.
Do at least one charter trip out west.
:smile:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Man, why didn't I participate in last years thread! Ticked off so many goals. 

So, for next (2 :grin: ) seasons 2017/18

- Make it to a full 24 months of consecutive in bounds snowboarding. Currently on 11. June 2016 - May 2018 is the goal. 

- Ride technical terrain switch, and make it look good. I can ride most terrain switch now, but there's a lot more skidding and hesitation than I'd like when it gets bumpy, tight or steep. Reaction/instinct just isn't there yet. Switch euro carves would be nice too. 

- Confidence on drops. Pretty much every crash I've had this season was from landing too backseat. 

- Backside 3's. I'm comfortable with both regular and switch Front 3's, but something about spinning off my toe edge doesn't agree with me. Same for backside nose/tail rolls etc, they look awkward as hell right now. 

- Front 5's without reverting. 

- Frontside boardslides more confidently. I want to be able to switch from a front board to back board or vise versa on a long basic box or rail. Probably least important goal because if I fuck it up, it hurts the most...

- Tamedogs! Still got a month of slush so I might manage to tick this one off. 

- Ride more Canadian resorts. Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, and Fernie are priorities. This will be tough because I'm ultimately saving up to live 3 months out of a Van and see as much of Canada and the USA as I can through July-Oct next year.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Working full time and starting grad school full time my goal was 25 days and better slashes/face shots .

I'm at 33 days so far, with more to come . The endless winter we've had this season gave me the opportunity to hit that face shot/slash goal. I get better every season; I can't wait to see what next season holds while still killing this one !!

My goal I think is to send it when hitting drops without slowing down so much and popping out instead of just dropping down. Try to go another 25 days next season before I'm stuck doing internship/practicum the following season. 

#prayforsnow


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ride pow. Not get wrecked.

I may have said that before......


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

No goals. I'm at the point where it's gotten easier to decide on the fly rather than pre-plan. Also finding myself pulled more towards multiday backcountry touring and doing less resort riding, so might see where that leads. 

Whatever I do next season just hope there'll be lots of powder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wrap
Rode with chomps, neni, mr neni, varza and fire rose; finally got off my little hill and did stevens and crystal; comfortably hitting 50+ mph groomer blasting; schooled by neni about proper carving; having fun and idk 25 days.

Goals
Moar fun, get some hiking in…still got a couple of months to get it.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

16/17:

- Learned to snowboard late in the season
- Bought first complete setup soon thereafter
- Rode 5 days total over 3 mountains


17/18:

- Ride 20+ days
- Learn to wax my board


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> ....17/18 goals:
> Snowboard at least 10 times.
> Learn how to properly turn and link turns and not just bomb straight down the mountain
> Don't break any bones


A lesson 'r two thrown into that mix would be your best investment twards realizing those last two goals!! 

...seriously! Not kidding!


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

This season:
Got out west twice this year with a good amount of local resort riding. 
Got a bucket list item checked off with Tuckerman's Ravine, which was truly an incredible experience.
Discovered the gigantic hole of things I have yet to learn (BC, mountaineering) was humbled, but motivated to get out and get it.

Next Season:
I bought the Mountain Collective pass for next season to really put the pressure on to get at least 4 out west trips with an additional cat and heli trip. I want to get some trampoline practice in because I want to be able to throw backflips at will off side hits / whenever I please and not just when it's a powder day with 0 consequence.
I need to get AIARE cert'd so that next season I can get 70% sidecountry / bc touring and 30% on resort riding. I want to find more places in driving distance of me that I can get in BC trips (there are several I drive by or hear about that I need to explore that will be good preparation). I want to get more experience with weather and terrain so that my instincts get better and better in regards to safe decision making so I can live long enough to do this for a while. 

All the time, energy, schlepping bags, research, training, and money invested ends up being returned 10-fold for the amount of happiness it provides.


----------



## Thewral (Feb 13, 2017)

16-17:
- First time ever in mid-December
- Logged 35 days so far - trying to sneak a couple more before the season ends here on the East Coast
- ~23 or so days at Sugarbush, a week at Park City, a long weekend at Copper
- Comfortable on West Coast groomed blacks, learned to carve but can't do it consistently every time
- Bought way too many boards

17-18:
- Aim again for 30+ days
- Trim down collection to core boards, try new shapes and boards
- Plan 1-2 trips out West, try and sneak in Japan in possible... summer trip to S. America? >
- Learn how to consistently carve
- Continue to develop comfort in steeper steeps and variable terrain, bumps
- Begin learning switch, trees, ollies off natural hits?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

2016-'17 Wrap!

Only managed a measly 29 days, but I did get to ride in some decent to good conditions on some awesome mountains. Got to ride more great local conditions than last season and with a good bro,.. @sabatoa! That's Always fun!! :grin:

I traveled to Oregon & Washington where I Met & rode with some _Amazingly_ awesome, generous ppl! @neni,.. mr. neni,.. @Argo & family (again) @wrathfuldiety,.. @Rogue,.. @ridinbend,.. @Varza,... and a number of others whos sbf handle I can't recall atm! :embarrased1: 

Rode some decent snow! (...not enough pow tho!) :sad: Learned that I _LOVE_ my new Jones Explorer, and that Ive been riding too soft, too big boots for 5 seasons!! :blink: :laugh: 

Two Biggest goals for next season,..? 
(1) Do whatever it takes to make certain my legs and conditioning are up to snuff so I can take *full* advantage of my next trip to real terrain!! (...only had 11-12 days riding prior to my pnw trip and there was a 3+ week gap between last day riding & hitting Mt. Bachelor!!) 

(2) ...RIDE MORE POW!!! :blink:

....oh yeah! And crack the 50 day season total that has eluded me for 4-5 years now!!! 

Everything else will be gravy!!!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Argo said:


> This year I rode a bunch of powder.
> 
> Next year I want to ride more.
> 
> Seasons not done yet though....


^ This!

Saving for a 3 week Japan trip, in addition to my yearly Baldface trip...


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> 2016-'17 Wrap!
> I traveled to Oregon & Washington where I Met & rode with some _Amazingly_ awesome, generous ppl! @neni,.. mr. neni,.. @Argo & family (again) @wrathfuldiety,.. @Rogue,.. @ridinbend,.. @Varza,... and a number of others whos sbf handle I can't recall atm! :embarrased1:


That sounds dope. The meetups would be funny considering everyone clearly has a serious interest in this shit if you find yourself discussing it during the workday with strangers lol.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DoubleA said:


> Keeping up the tradition!


Sweet!

Let's see... goals for 16/17:
*- Alpine technique courses - don't hurt myself handling iceax*: done. 
*- plan trips; late season AK for sure, with stop-over at PNH...*: done, was awesome to meet the SBF crew over there! We had a great time thanks to the ppl we met despite the rain!
*...and maybe early season Siberia?*: nope, took the vacation days to spend more time on the US trip
*- Chamonix to Zermatt Haute Route
- 4 x13000 Saas Fee route
- get the stamina to negotiate this. Already quit smoking to get better lungs for skinning at high elevation, but I hate endurance training*
meh... was on a good way, even found a cardio workout I actually liked - boxing - swapped to a alpine touring boot system which proofed to be great for high alpine tours in early tests after some DIY modifications, stoke was high and tours to three 14'000er this spring would have been organized... (one would have been now) but... a stupid damn injury from Jan keeps me from using one hands properly. So no climbing/alpine touring, or boxing ATM... all canceled 

Goals for 17/18:
- if we get yet another year with little snowfall:
try to learn to enjoy WROD-ish resort days more by enlargement of riding skillz/style, demo loads of boards and get a decent quiver
- if we get awesome endless pow? Scratch the above and just get a pow and split quiver
- do the alpine tours which didn't workout to happen this year
- get rid of acquiring stupid injuries 
:facepalm1:
- plan a trip to places where it snows instead of raining alla time 
:laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Wrap
> Rode with chomps, neni, mr neni, varza and fire rose; finally got off my little hill and did stevens and crystal; comfortably hitting 50+ mph groomer blasting; schooled by neni about proper carving; having fun and idk 25 days.
> 
> Goals
> Moar fun, get some hiking in…still got a couple of months to get it.


Totally untrue! :laugh: You've been riding awesomely w/o any help from my side. Was an honour and inspiration to shred with you! Gives me hope that we can enjoy this beautiful activity many years to come. So glad you made it down to Crystal to meet despite the bad weather forecast.




CauseNAffect said:


> That sounds dope. The meetups would be funny considering everyone clearly has a serious interest in this shit if you find yourself discussing it durning the workday with strangers lol.


I can only recommend everyone to join such a meet-up. The ppl I've met at the meet-up were so nice and inspiring and amazingly generous and stoked and fun, made for great shredding days, which for us are highlights of our trips. This forum may start with communicating with digital stangers on the internet, but can end with meeting great _real_ ppl.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Totally untrue! :laugh: You've been riding awesomely w/o any help from my side. Was an honour and inspiration to shred with you! Gives me hope that we can enjoy this beautiful activity many years to come. So glad you made it down to Crystal to meet.
> 
> .


So, hes old.... > haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> So, hes old.... > haha


Ha…despite geriatric bewilderment and sagging ass…I am an inspiration, with an awesome old school riding tool and excellent enhancement drugs…old age and treachery ftw. 
:hairy:


----------



## TT_sky (Apr 19, 2017)

16/17
First season on the snow. Got 15 days on the slope.

17/18
Goals
More mileage. 
A lot of more mileage.
Get more comfortable at speed and get a lessen in mid season. 
Already got MAX pass for me and GF, we will weekend warrior southern Vermont and Catskills. Aiming for 20+ days. 

Little chances, I will see. 
Got to hit China for Chinese New year for 2 weeks/3 weekends. This trip is going to cut at least 4 weeks out of winter. Good news is Japan is on the way. We will decide on the spot what the plan is.
Also going to try to maximize the MAX pass by going Denver for a week, that is if my boss doesn't kill me for asking more time off.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

16/17 

-Moved to East Coast from BC: remembered how much the East sucks
-Spent 3.5 weeks in Jan riding in BC, only had 3 days with >10 cms overnight: was still pretty good 
-Winter pretty much ended at the beginning of March: not awesome
-Watched videos of other people riding pow: wanted to punch things

17/18

-Move back out West

[/bitterness]


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

kalev said:


> 16/17
> 
> -Moved to East Coast from BC: remembered how much the East sucks
> -Spent 3.5 weeks in Jan riding in BC, only had 3 days with >10 cms overnight: was still pretty good
> ...


Honestly if you don't mind driving, there is some good fun in Quebec and Vermont! Honest! You just have to be willing to drive and book hotels and stuff.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

For 17-18 I want to start spinning. Got drops down this season and got comfortable with bigger air but now I want to start tweaking out some grabs and start spinning!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Honestly if you don't mind driving, there is some good fun in Quebec and Vermont! Honest! You just have to be willing to drive and book hotels and stuff.


I know - you're absolutely right. I'm just wallowing in a bit of self-pity after having read the Vancouver thread (Whistler = every day is a powder day and there's no one around) :facepalm1:

On a more positive note, I should add to 2017 / 2018 a trip to the Chic Choc Mountains / Val-D'Irene ski resort. Looks like they get a serious amount of snow annually and have a pretty active backcountry scene. They even have avalanches! Looks like its in the middle of nowhere, but that just means more adventure :hairy:
Backcountry Skiing Quebec


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kalev said:


> 16/17
> 
> -Moved to East Coast from BC: remembered how much the East sucks
> -Spent 3.5 weeks in Jan riding in BC, only had 3 days with >10 cms overnight: was still pretty good
> ...





snowangel99 said:


> Honestly if you don't mind driving, there is some good fun in Quebec and Vermont! Honest! You just have to be willing to drive and book hotels and stuff.


Nah.
I'm with kalev on this one.
If it was feasible for me, I would move to the B.C. Interior in a heartbeat for snowboarding.
The east coast just doesn't compare for me.
:frown::|


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

16/17 Goals: Wildcats, frontside boardslides

Wife got pregnant, so i lost my snowboarding partner this season. So it looks like my season total will be only 14 days (this weekend will be my last weekend). Still have one more chance to nail the wildcat (got the flip working last time out, just need to stick it). FS boardslide seems pretty much there.

17/18 goals: My lifetime snowboarding goal was to nail backflips (wildcats). Once i get them i want to clean it all up so I have spins in all 4 axes (FS, BS, Tamedog and Wildcat) consistently

I am 38 now, about to be a father, so i have missed my chances at x-games and I lost interest in the massive jumps after breaking myself on a 15m (50ft) jump a couple of seasons ago. Pretty confident i will get the wildcats by next season at least, so from here on in its just about getting smoother, adding tweaks and grabs. I want to be able to hit nice big 360s and possibly wildcats on sidehits.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sadly my goal of finding a snowboarding sugarmomma wasn't achieved. Onto 17/18 I guess...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This season I barely got enough days to pay for my season's pass. This, despite a pretty good season for snow. Next year, I'm aiming for 100 days on the mountain. Don't care if I get flips, jumps, butters, or whatever. I just want to get up there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Two primary goals for next season.

1. Get better at popping off my heels
2. Get better at spinning frontside

Right now, I'm a lot more comfortable popping off of my toes vs. my heels and a lot more comfortable spinning backside vs. frontside. So, on the majority of my spins, I'm popping off my toes and spinning backside. That's completely backassward. That means I have to work a lot harder than I should to complete the spin and generally need a lot more air than I should in order to spin.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> So, on the majority of my spins, I'm popping off my toes and spinning backside.


You're just doing everything 'hardway' for extra Steeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Phedder said:


> You're just doing everything 'hardway' for extra Steeeeeeeeeeeeez


LOL! Yeah, we'll go with that. :grin:

It's just what feels natural to me. It's fucked up.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! Yeah, we'll go with that. :grin:
> 
> It's just what feels natural to me. It's fucked up.


I'm exactly the same, just cannot pop off my heels. You got any idea what's causing this?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm exactly the same, just cannot pop off my heels. You got any idea what's causing this?


I don't know, man. I just suck at it. I either lock up at the knees or feel like I'm going to just completely lose my edge and go flat on my ass. 

I have a suspicion that it might be due to lazy technique. Now that I think about it, I think I'll try to focus on that next time up. I think instead of being aggressive and really focusing on lifting my toes to drive the heel edge into the ground to setup the jump I might just be laying into my highback and that might be causing the sketchiness. Next time up, I'll focus on being more aggressive with that and see how it goes.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I feel rigid and off balance. What you've said has got me thinking and it probably does apply to my heal side turns in general. Toe side I'm stacked with pressure coming from my toes but heal side I've got my weight outside the edge with pressure coming through the high backs? That makes sense, I might get a freestyle lesson indoors over the summer because it's really been bugging the last couple of seasons.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you guys go with popping fs 180s on the flat? Have you tried doing the wind up motions outside of the park (while on heel edge, turn your body clockwise (if you are Natural) back up the hill, without turning the board).

For me if i have the correct line coming into the jump (toe edge before the jump transitioning into heel edge as i go up the lip), a frontside spin requires almost zero effort. I have already prewound as i am coming up to my heelside edge, and from there i just pop up and the board/body comes around.

Backside requires far more effort for me, i have to consciously wind up, and time it perfectly. Honestly, i was sticking tamedogs before i could land a backside three (and anything inverted looks and feels amazing)


----------



## geekd4d (Apr 20, 2017)

My 17/18 goal is to spend a week out west. Been riding for 3-4 years on the east coast and I finally got to experience 4ft of powder this winter here.. Is that what religion is like?? 

So yeah, I need more of the deep stuff


----------



## geekd4d (Apr 20, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> - Learn to wax my board


This was a great accomplishment to me, I was sick of spending 35-40 every month.. watched a handful of YouTube videos a couple of years ago and it's pretty damn easy. I now tune up my entire work's gear at the beginning of the season and they pay me $20 a pop.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

geekd4d said:


> My 17/18 goal is to spend a week out west. Been riding for 3-4 years on the east coast and I finally got to experience 4ft of powder this winter here.. Is that what religion is like??
> 
> So yeah, I need more of the deep stuff


No this is religion...4ft of dry pow is heaven...or could be hell


----------



## geekd4d (Apr 20, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No this is religion...4ft of dry pow is heaven...or could be hell


Must have been what heaven is like then.. I was taking jumps I wouldn't dream of because I was just landing in this beautiful soft powder.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Said it before and I'll say it again, 'this is a great thread!’
Inspired by your posts so second posting to elaborate a bit…

Goodness of 16/17:
-swapped smoking for vaping (thanks to Neni for posting about joyetech somewhere) 
-got West before turning the big four-oh (Red Mountain and Whitewater), and slayed! (well enough anyway lol)
-lost my powder cherry at Whitewater (shout out to S.C. for sharing Sproulers with me!) 
-met some solid shred friends 

Stoke for 17/18:
Four good trips- Hoping to synch up with people availability-wise and have plans in place to chase the goods. 
On the radar so far:
Whistler in December
Boho in February
A certain airbnb I want to stay at in Nelson for a week maybe two, all other factors pending.

Picked up the weekday pass for the local. Didn't do Max or Mountain Collective. Likely pick up a couple Lake Louise Plus Cards once things start falling into place  



neni said:


> I can only recommend everyone to join such a meet-up. The ppl I've met at the meet-up were so nice and inspiring and amazingly generous and stoked and fun, made for great shredding days, which for us are highlights of our trips. This forum may start with communicating with digital stangers on the internet, but can end with meeting great _real_ ppl.


^This! Only those with the stoke can truly understand it. The bond is real. 
Would be rad to ride with any of you.



GreyDragon said:


> Nah.
> I'm with kalev on this one.
> If it was feasible for me, I would move to the B.C. Interior in a heartbeat for snowboarding.
> The east coast just doesn't compare for me.
> :frown::|


I haven't even made it East, but having spent lots of this season looking at the logistics... I'd sooner save a little more and work a little harder to go West any day. I'm hooked. Relocation would be the dream.
Along the same lines a weeklong trip just isn’t long enough. Not enough time to cover the terrain, not enough time to satisfy.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I had some goals to ride some bigger mountains last year and I did that. I was able to get my nephew to join me for two splitboard climbs/descents of a pair of 14ers. This year, I wanted to ride a specific face on a 14er and also to summit in winter, so I combined both goals into a single mission. It was sort of last minute due to stable snow/weather conditions and low avalanche conditions. 

Goal accomplished (on the last day of calendar winter):






As far as next year: stay safe and injury free. Would also love to travel to Canada, Utah, and/or PNW. Any one of those would be awesome, though.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My immediate goal is to go snowboarding tomorrow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DoubleA said:


> Goodness of 16/17:
> -swapped smoking for vaping (thanks to Neni for posting about joyetech somewhere)


Awesome! 
It took me some time to find the right vape thingy n liquid mixture to get enough out of it to fully quit buying smokes, but I meanwhile got there. Keep experimenting with the strenght of the vape if you find yourself buying smokes again. 
I'm happy to share experiences/pitfalls/lessons learned if any smoker encounters problems with the swap. Just send a PM


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats Neni. 

Now, give that injury your full attention and get back on your horse.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> My immediate goal is to go snowboarding tomorrow.


Amen to that :crying:.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

GDimac said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > My immediate goal is to go snowboarding tomorrow.
> ...


Yeee my goal too but pretty sure only one of us is going to make it. 
Lay out some turns for us mudlanders!


----------



## snowman2045 (Feb 4, 2017)

Continue with and improve my strength and flexibility workouts

Sharpen my tuning and waxing skills, I spend way too much time maintaining bases(OCD?).

Ride more powder!:smile:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Two primary goals for next season.
> 
> 1. Get better at popping off my heels
> 2. Get better at spinning frontside
> ...





Phedder said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > So, on the majority of my spins, I'm popping off my toes and spinning backside.
> ...


What are you guys talking about!? A backside spin initiated off the toe edge is the normal way. Hardway backside is popping off the heel edge.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe it's frontside. Hell if I know. I don't keep up with the names of stuff. My buddy said backside, so I just assumed he was right. Spinning left. Whatever that is. 

Seriously, what's wrong with just saying left or right. Gotta church it all up with this backside/frontside bullshit don't nobody know what the hell is going on. Left or right, mufuga!

Excuse me while I chase these kids off my lawn now.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > Two primary goals for next season.
> ...


Loll I was initially confused also cos when I read it I was thinking same thing, that you were fine Lineville. 

But ya, pretty much when you rotate, backside (BS) is when your back faces down hill as you come off the kicker, initiated on toe side. Frontside is the opposite, initiated heel side and you're facing frontward off the kicker. I'm more comfortable doing frontside spins (or FS). Def gonna be working on both more next szn.

Fun fact: Sebastian Toutant esp, and a growing number of pros are actually trying diff ways more often now, like spinning FS but off the toes. Which is hella difficult and not natural motion for spins but super stylish the way they do it; also known as "hardway" as Phedder pointed out, but mainly used when jibbing.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Maybe it's frontside. Hell if I know. I don't keep up with the names of stuff. My buddy said backside, so I just assumed he was right. Spinning left. Whatever that is.
> 
> Seriously, what's wrong with just saying left or right. Gotta church it all up with this backside/frontside bullshit don't nobody know what the hell is going on. Left or right, mufuga!
> 
> Excuse me while I chase these kids off my lawn now.


Regular rider: Spin left = frontside and right = backside 
Goofy (I think you're): Spin right = frontside and left = backside 

Unless it is switch approach, in which case it is the opposite again...


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Last day likely tomorrow :crying:

16/17:
- didn't keep a day count, but got most weekends and about 3 Fridays except while being broken
- took a bunch of lessons, got TONS better
- Baker was AMAZING
- finally doing blacks! And not sucking completely! :grin:
- broke myself on Christmas and only missed Jan (it rained anyway )
- rode with @wrathfuldeity and @chomps1211 one (half) day - loads of fun, hope to see you again next season!

17/18
- new boots
- work weekends at a local (or not-so local if Baker will have me) mountain, work towards AASI level 1
- weeklong trip with friends to check out other mountains (location not yet determined but timeline has been)
- continued improvement and fun
- get in shape over the summer
- take the skier up on Austin on a powder day and have him not chicken out =/


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GDimac said:


> like spinning FS but off the toes. Which is hella difficult and not natural motion for spins


See, that's the fucked up thing. That's what feels most natural to me. Spinning frontside off the toes. 

But yeah, I definitely need more real estate and air time to spin than most. These dudes that can pop off of nothing and throw a three, yeah... that's definitely not me.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I can pop a BS 3 of next to nothing but if the terrain means I'm on my heels I can't even do an ollie.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

16/17:
First full season! I have 38 days on my pass (and was scanned for 230 something runs, but they only scan lower lifts), but I think that number might be including the days I used it end of last season too. I will hopefully get 2 more days in this season. I also had 4 days at Stevens, 4 at Whistler and 2 at Baker.
I feel like I've progressed a ton this season. I ended last season just starting on blues, and just last weekend I was out at Baker with Wrath riding much more difficult runs.
17/18 goals:
Continue to progress and have fun! Hopefully meet up and ride with more people, not just by myself all the time. Get more powder days, and get better at riding off the groomed runs.
Budget better... This year was rough because I needed to replace almost all of the starter gear I bought originally plus I plateaued pretty bad mid season and took a few group lessons. I think I'm going to need new boots again pretty soon though because these are getting ridiculously soft.
Stay in better shape over the summer.


----------

